# need some advice for my parking lot lighting project



## Noel (Jun 4, 2019)

I need to order some shoebox for my project, I went through on amazon, and found a wished one, it with smooth appearance, it looks nice, but I'm not sure there's no problem with the heat dissipation. Can someone help me analyze it?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You need to fill out your profile before we're allowed to advise you.

You're on the right track though. In LED lighting it's all about heat dissipation. I'd be looking somewhere else other than Amazon for those fixtures. Anyone can drop ship trash on Amazon and be gone the day after they take your money. Go with a reputable brand from a supplier with a good history. The value is in the quality.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> You need to fill out your profile before we're allowed to advise you.
> 
> You're on the right track though. In LED lighting it's all about heat dissipation. I'd be looking somewhere else other than Amazon for those fixtures. Anyone can drop ship trash on Amazon and be gone the day after they take your money. Go with a reputable brand from a supplier with a good history. The value is in the quality.


I would not trust Amazon for buying these type of items. First it takes away from your local supply house and reduces their ability to offer the electrician valued help and advice. A local supply house collects sales tax and pays real estate taxes. Of course some supply houses only hire kids who know very little other than part numbers. Second , I have seen many items that the home owner bought on Amazon and had the electrician install only to find out there is no UL sticker on it. Or no surge protection built in. People can sell almost anything over the internet, that does not mean you can install it. Third, I found out that sometimes, with the right S.H. prices can be cheaper on some items.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

RAB will send out a rep, and he'll design it for you.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> RAB will send out a rep, and he'll design it for you.


Agreed, RAB is the best


----------

